# Pamela Anderson



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you fancy Pamela Anderson?


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Never have, never will.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I always found her to be too generic/ersatz looking for my liking.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Of course look at her she is perfection


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

She's one of those persons I couldn't care less about. Not that she's an indecent person, I simply don't know much about her other than celebrity gossip shoved in my face. In all honesty I'm not too attracted to her, but I can see why she's fancied by some men.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> Of course look at her she is perfection


She don't look like that anymore. :boogie


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

tannasg said:


> She don't look like that anymore. :boogie


But she will forever remain perfection in this image :b


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> Of course look at her she is perfection


she was perfect before the marathon of surgeries.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

She was a god.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ManuelVinn said:


> She was a god.


 :no


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

not really. shes a nice lady tho


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope, I'll get the head though.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

She is not my type at all.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Trashy enhanced bimbos do nothing for me.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Omg, yes yes yes.....yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Before she got infected with Hepatitis C?

Yeah I fancied her , I wouldn't touch her now though

Trish Stratus in her prime >>>>> Pam Lee tho


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

meh.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

No but I know who does.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

She was a lot prettier in the early 90s, but she has always had a good shape to her body.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't like her face, and her body isn't my preference. 

Also, I thought she was dead, but apparently I'm thinking of some other popular blonde woman who died a few years ago.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't know who that is :stu.

Don't care either : D.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hell no! She's more "enhanced" than a Barbie doll.. :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


:lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

she's vegan and animal rights activist, pretty cool girl and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I did when I was about 7.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know what her character is like, she might be something positive, but she is way too curvy for my own tastes. Also her face is not that interesting in my view, although she is still good-looking and from a quick google search it seems she still looks ok.

I am sure she is doing just fine anyway without myself being part of her fans


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought she was the most beautiful woman alive when I was 7. That's all I have to say about Pam Anderson.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Noll said:


> she's vegan and animal rights activist, pretty cool girl and doesn't afraid of anything


okay.. yet when there was 911, and later on the war - she told interviewers that she didn't want her children to know anything about terrorists, wars or anything that's "negative"..

animal rights activist? Yep, she helped open a strip club in NY.. same difference.

Pamela Anderson has fears just like anyone else. but one thing she's not afraid of? taking off her clothes.

oh hold on.. she's probably afraid to take them off now..


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

She doesn't look anywhere near that now, google her...she aged horrifically. 
Without makeup, with makeup, she's done.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Eh maybe back in the day... but now? Mmm...


----------



## SkyHighShy (Jul 9, 2013)

Look, Pam is HOT. But I think sometimes she acts stupid on purpose. Or because she can? Ugh.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sexy:


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Have I gone back in time to 1994?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Absolutely not. >_> I had a dream with her in it a few weeks ago and I have no idea why.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Absolutely not. >_> I had a dream with her in it a few weeks ago and I have no idea why.


You were probably drowning. Then she came along to save you. Her and the hoff. That's when you woke up screaming.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> You were probably drowning. Then she came along to save you. Her and the hoff. That's when you woke up screaming.


Haha, actually it was nothing like that.  I was in my living room and she was on TV talking to me through the TV. I think she was interviewing me and I haven't a clue why she would be interviewing me on a TV. Talk about weird. But dreams are like that. In the same dream, there was a rhinoceros in the pool in our backyard. lol Funny stuff.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

She's extremely overrated. Not into the blonde bimbo look.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

She's so generic to me.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is apparently how she looked when young:


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

So many women go and have breast implants these days. As a person who prefers women with average-size breasts, i see the point in that even less.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

She's ok... But I prefer girls with a little more meat on their bones and a little less plastic...


----------

